# Ideal weight 7 Month Female



## FrancesStPete (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello!

I've had a few GSDs throughout my life but we always rescued or fostered adults. So the ever changing puppy stages are new and exciting!!

Just wondering if 50lbs is an ideal weight for a female 7 month old GSD? Her diet is raw at 4% of her weight and she was the smallest in her litter. I correspond with some of her siblings' parents and they are noticeable larger than her. 

Will she have more growth spurts at this point?

Thanks!!!
Frances


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Her weight sounds fine. If you can post a picture that would help. 7 months is still young so she still has some growing to do.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How tall is she? How does she look to you? 50 is a little light but not if she is built lower to the ground. Any pics?


----------



## FrancesStPete (Jul 26, 2011)

She is just under 2 ft tall at her shoulders. Check out one of the photo links, I have a measuring tape setup behind her. I am not sure on how to measure her.. is there a standard way?

I feel "ok" about her weight. She has a great appetite, is satisfied after each meal (no begging or scrounging). She does not look to be built too low, in fact she seems a bit taller then some. 

Her mother at 70lbs is tall and her father at 110lbs is very low.

Frances


IMG_2411 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_2410 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_2408 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think she look looks great! Gorgeous girl. My girl was was 52 pounds at her 7 month weigh in and she's between 65-69 now.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

She looks fine to me. Very pretty girl! Still more growing to do and you don't want a fat pup.  My Jenny is 6 1/2 mos. and weighs 54 lbs..


----------



## FrancesStPete (Jul 26, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the compliments. It is ridiculous how much I love her. I'm pretty sure I follow her around more than she follows me. :-}

So she sounds healthy, shy a few pounds. I will add a tad more protein for a few weeks. Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback.

Frances


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Try not to get too caught up in the numbers on a scale. The ideal weight for a 7 month old female whose final adult weight will be 75 pounds will be different than the ideal weight for a 7 month old female who will be 60 pounds as an adult. The best way to know if she's an appropriate weight _for her_, is to look at her overall condition - thin and lean but not overly skinny, a noticeable waist when viewed from above and a tuck up at the abdomen when viewed from the side. You should be able to feel her ribs easily when you run your hand down her side and maybe see the last one or two without them being too prominent. You'll find that as she matures you'll need to adjust the amount you feed to keep her in optimal condition.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Her weight seems fine if you ask me. My pup was right at 50 lbs at 7 months. She will be 8 months in 2 days and she is right around 54 lbs. And she is fairly lean. She's about 23.5" tall. Very similiar build to your dog IMO.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of them are different when it comes
to weight and age. i think you're going
to have a tall, lean GSD. i think you
should clip or have her nails clipped.


----------

